# Shortened oil pan with skid plate, criticize my work please



## hotroddr (Jul 17, 2006)

I am working on shortening my oil pan now. The pictures will speak for me as to how far I am. I would like all suggestions I can get as to how to best control oil and how to finish up this pan. Im still planning on welding in baffles and 1 way trap doors to direct oil to the pickup while cornering and braking.
Anyone have experience with trap doors and baffles in road race oil pans? help me make the ultimate 8 valve oil pan.
The welds are not the nicest but thats ok with me. This is for function not show. I will be leak testing it when its closer to finished to make sure its water/oil tight.


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Shortened oil pan with skid plate, criticize my work please (hotroddr)*

That is sooooo sick!!!!!!!! No criticism here.


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Shortened oil pan with skid plate, criticize my work please (hotroddr)*

looks great man. Can we see some pics of the dub in the back ground? i like the color. I'd offer advice if i had any. I think you know more about what your doing than i do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotroddr (Jul 17, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2gtilover* »_looks great man. Can we see some pics of the dub in the back ground? 

Thanks! Ask and ye shall receive. 
It still needs some work but I hope to have it running again in a little over a week. my build thread is here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599299


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (hotroddr)*

dude that looks sick, i love that color green. What is the offical color name? that thing is going to be sweet when its done!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Esevw (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

Oil pan looks pretty dope bro, here are some pics of two oil pans that both Autotech and Newspeed sell which might give u some ideas on welding in the trap doors in the oil pan to reroute the oil. Good Luck Hope this helps ur progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volthause (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Esevw)*

Criticism here. Lowering oil capacity on a "road-race" engine is a recipe for failure.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I would suggest a large after market oil cooler, and make sure you get a diesel spec oil filter they are a lot larger than the gas ones (even though u prob already do since its a diesel)


----------



## hotroddr (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I finished the pan and its installed in the car. It ended up being the same capacity as stock so it looks like I will be adding and oil cooler eventually to up capacity and aid cooling a little. I already have a diesel oil filter since this is going in a diesel. 
The official name of the paint color is olive drab. It is krylon rattle can camoflage green. I was going to spray it with a spray gun and paint/hardener but it ended up being much cheaper and the end product is about the same with the rattle cans. Besides, touch up paint will be easy to obtain since any autozone carries it. 
Here is the front view from under the car.


----------



## syco (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (hotroddr)*

Any idea of how much capacity you lost and also how much did you shorten it? 
I really need to look into doing mine too. I think my car is actually lower again than yours.
















I still got a bit lower to go.











_Modified by syco at 11:35 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## hotroddr (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (syco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syco* »_Any idea of how much capacity you lost and also how much did you shorten it? 
I really need to look into doing mine too. I think my car is actually lower again than yours.
















I still got a bit lower to go.









_Modified by syco at 11:35 AM 1-11-2008_

I have a bit lower to go as well. That will happen when I get around to making some strut mounts or raising the towers so I still have a little travel. I have 3 quarts in the pan now. I will probably have to add an oil cooler to help cooling and capacity. I ended up cutting the pan in half, then I cut a 1" strip out of the center. So with both cuts and the 1" section I probably took out an 1 1/8" or 1 1/4". 
Your car looks great!! Now you need to modify the control arms so they are parallel with the ground and section the oil pan. Maybe switch to mk2 spindles to help bumpsteer. I am planning all of the above so I can drive low and handle.


----------



## jrod3000 (Mar 20, 2006)

only problem if u bottom out hard u will shatter ur pump like i did to myn so b carfull skid plad will protect but u can still squish it


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (hotroddr)*

you might even want to consider an acusump in case the oil pickup gets starved during cornering.


----------



## syco (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (hotroddr)*

Any ideas on how your planing modding your control arms? I've been thinking about different ways of doing it but other ideas are always good.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (syco)*

bump this up, any updates?


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (volthause)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volthause* »_Criticism here. Lowering oil capacity on a "road-race" engine is a recipe for failure.

I concur, 
I definitely dont agree with how you lowered the car or the pan, but its your thing so good luck with it, I hope its worth your time and effort (srsly)


_Modified by Sagaris at 6:12 PM 1-8-2010_


----------

